# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Testosterone Cypionate 250

## diskin8

whats it look like? id love to try?

----------


## marcus300

Ive had to edit your thread title, no names allowed sorry,

----------


## Bigd89

I have there test e 250. Have yet to try it, heard nothing but great things.

----------


## diskin8

Sweet hope there cyp is as good then.

----------


## diskin8

> Ive had to edit your thread title, no names allowed sorry,



Sorry I thought manufacture titles were allowed no? And your going to have to edit my other thread title aswell then, apologies for that.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ welcome. NO lab names/pharma names.....might want to read the rules... THANKS!

Enjoy~

----------

